# Internet browsers



## VulkanBros (Jul 19, 2018)

Which do You use - and why?  Security reasons, speed, feel, looks or something totally different? And are there missing any vital browsers on this list?
(I know. many of them are based on the same browser engine, Gecko, Chromnium and so on - but still)

FireFox (BETA) (Nightly)
Chrome (BETA) (Canary)
Opera
IE 11
Edge
WaterFox
Palemoon
Tor
Comodo IceDragon
Vivaldi
Slimjet
Avant
Maxthon
Yandex
Safari (iOS, MacOS) (Safari for Windows was discontinued by Apple as of Safari 5.1.7 on May 9, 2012 )
INB4 (Linux)


----------



## natr0n (Jul 19, 2018)

Firefox beta is my main browser. It's simply awesome.
I used to use palemoon and waterfox but they are slow to update and feel dated.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 19, 2018)

I use Chrome now. I did use Opera though now it's based off Chrome. Just Opera has some features that and uses less resources though since the latest version of Chrome it works but I have Firefox installed due to the extensions I use. I have All 3 Browsers synced so


----------



## bonehead123 (Jul 19, 2018)

VulkanBros said:


> And are there missing any vital browsers on this list?



You forgot Safari..... I only mention it 'cause I know how wildly popular it is amongst the microsloft crowds.....




ps... in case you missed it, the above was merely my daily attempt at sarcasm, sorry if I blew it 

pss.... to answer your question, I use Chrome and Opera mostly, with an occasional bit of IE11 for certain black-ops, alien-coded gov't websites that will work only with it......... oh crap, now that I said that I will have to...well, you know what I have to do........


----------



## Frick (Jul 19, 2018)

Opera on mobile, Vivaldi on desktop.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 19, 2018)

I use Waterfox and Palemoon


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 19, 2018)

Firefox on W8.1 and Edge on W10.


----------



## AltCapwn (Jul 19, 2018)

Firefox, phone and desktop.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 19, 2018)

Chrome, I got rid of firefox in the mid 2000s when Chrome first came out. Im not sure why I use chrome. I know I dislike Edge and IE mostly the UI I could care less about the engines. I dislike navigating firefox, I guess I latched onto chrome because its a bit more minimalist and over the years it aged well as far as UI is concerned.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 19, 2018)

Firefox and Chrome


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 19, 2018)

I've always used Firefox and its never really done me wrong. Has all of the features I want without being bloated or slow and is always keeping up with the times. It's a great browser.

I tried Opera recently... ...going way back I was never very impressed with it, but it's come a very long way. Not sure how I feel about the interface - it took a little getting used to but now I think I like it. And it is definitely a bit snappier than Firefox. It's something I will probably continue to use. I like it.

I have this thing in me that makes me not want to use Edge. My entire computer-using life, I have always used the browser included with an OS only to install a different browser.  People say it's good. I don't know... ...it looks okay. I probably wouldn't hate using it.

One thing I will say about Edge. It has the best PDF reader ever. That's one thing I do use it for.

Chrome, I remember being a huge resource hog when it was new. I tried it once and never again. I know a lot of people who use it. I've used it when I had to, such as when on someone else's machine. And if I'm honest, it was a good experience! But I probably will never use it otherwise because I am biased.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Up until about 2 years ago I used Avant Browser, but the slow update schedule made me switch to Chrome.  Not really any reason specifically other than it is what I started using, I got it set up like I like with the extensions I like.  I do like that I can install it on any computer fresh, and log into my google account and about a minute later Chrome is synced, all my extensions are installed and all the settings are the way I like.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 19, 2018)

INB4 Lynx


----------



## JF445 (Jul 19, 2018)

Firefox - Desktop
Safari - Mobile


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 19, 2018)

Mainly All browsers have synced Accounts so really it all depends on the user experience really. As I mentioned previously Google Chrome has fixed a lot of issues and is the browser to go with


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 19, 2018)

Edge on PC. Unless Windows Vista/7 and IE. Or Windows XP and what's the name of that one I found that works...oh yeah...Slimjet. Chrome on Android. Because I don't really care as long as it works.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 19, 2018)

Chrome

Best available browser


----------



## SniperHF (Jul 19, 2018)

Seamonkey.

Easiest to use to create the look and feel I want.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2018)

I remember the days when I used to use cyberfox along with firefox.

Now all I use is chrome on all devices cuz it has better synchronisation between my android devices


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 19, 2018)

Firefox on desktop, laptop and smartphone. Fast, light on resources, with sync capabilities, and no stupid botnet.
And both links and lynx when installing Arch


----------



## peche (Jul 19, 2018)

Chrome  / IE Desktop .... sometimes safari at laptop and desktop, 
Safari  / Mobile


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 20, 2018)

bonehead123 said:


> You forgot Safari..... I only mention it 'cause I know how wildly popular it is amongst the microsloft crowds.....



To my knowledge, Apple stopped development on Safari for Windows years ago, quote from Apple Community: "Safari for Windows was discontinued by Apple as of Safari 5.1.7 on May 9, 2012 ",
but of course, if you run MacOS or iOS, Safari is relevant 

And sorry, @Easy Rhino  - I forgot about Linux browsers, there are many browsers there.

I am a bit surprised, I thought that there where more users, using varieties of browsers, that favored security, in terms of not collecting user data. (I think of Tor and Comodo IceDragon)
Apart from Slimjet, thanks @MrGenius, I was not aware of this browser.

I know that various browsers have extensions, that can do all sorts of things, but that seems not to affect what to use. (in general)
Sync options, speed and looks/feel seems to be the key factor. Oh and the update schedule....

Thanks all for the input - It was a part of an internal business project, to see what motivated users to to use specifik browsers. Have a nice weekend


----------



## _UV_ (Jul 20, 2018)

Switching back and forth Chrome and Firefox about once a year, because of performance issues with multiple tabs, having Opera as a reserve just in case.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jul 20, 2018)

Firefox for both desktop and phone


----------



## FireFox (Jul 20, 2018)

Firefox Desktop and Phone.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 20, 2018)

Chrome for desktop and phone - I disliked firefox since it felt much slower in terms of loading websites.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 20, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Chrome for desktop and phone - I disliked firefox since it felt much slower in terms of loading websites.



Weird because on my phone or Desktop it loads very fast.


----------



## sepheronx (Jul 20, 2018)

Yandex cause I support my fellow slavic brothers/sisters

Plus I like their services without being under the watchful eye of NSA and Google.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 20, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Yandex cause I support my fellow slavic brothers/sisters
> 
> Plus I like their services without being under the watchful eye of NSA and Google.



Russian browser, interesting - - not NSA watched but maybe FSB has an eye on/in it


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 20, 2018)

VulkanBros said:


> Russian browser, interesting - - not NSA watched but maybe FSB has an eye on/in it



I mean, they both are based on Chromium in the end...


----------



## sepheronx (Jul 20, 2018)

VulkanBros said:


> Russian browser, interesting - - not NSA watched but maybe FSB has an eye on/in it


Fine by me, I am not in Russia, but in Canada, we can be affected quite easily due to eavesdropping from authorities.  I and my family have had real world experience in this and it wasn't fun.

So FSB can go right ahead and gain all the knowledge about what porn I watch and how many times I have listened to the theme song to Convoy.  Not like it bothers me.



R-T-B said:


> I mean, they both are based on Chromium in the end...



Yes and No.  It takes most source code from Chromium but also from Opera too.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 20, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I mean, they both are based on Chromium in the end...



Okay then, not NSA but Google has anyway there eyes in it


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 20, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Opera too.



Opera is ALSO mostly Chromium, heh.

Google is taking over the universe, I know...


----------



## sepheronx (Jul 20, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Opera is ALSO mostly Chromium, heh.



Cool.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 20, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Fine by me, I am not in Russia, but in Canada, we can be affected quite easily due to eavesdropping from authorities. I and my family have had real world experience in this and it wasn't fun.
> 
> So FSB can go right ahead and gain all the knowledge about what porn I watch and how many times I have listened to the theme song to Convoy. Not like it bothers me.



I agree - I do not think that they care about ordinary people like us anyway....it is more the principle


----------



## sepheronx (Jul 20, 2018)

VulkanBros said:


> I agree - I do not think that they care about ordinary people like us anyway....it is more the principle



Its a pain in the rear if CSIS knocks on your door and asks you if your grandmother was a communist sympathizer.  Funny enough we told them to dig her up and ask her themselves.

Mind you, that was the 80's.  But it left a bad taste in my mouth.  Since then, we try to keep private whatever we can.  Not that we are hiding anything.  Not that I am hiding anything.  But its just that I don't feel comfortable that someone that can affect me knows my political stance on things.

Plus I don't want advertisements showing up everywhere for performance enhancements.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 20, 2018)

Chrome for main browser, and portable firefox, portable slimjet, and portable chrome too


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 20, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Weird because on my phone or Desktop it loads very fast.


Really depends on the phone and specs and course the version of Android or iOS


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 20, 2018)

Microsoft Edge since updating to Windows 10.  It hasn't given me any reason to change.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 20, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Funny enough we told them to dig her up and ask her themselves.


 Better Red than Dead  and her Circumstances >>>>> not Red  (Said with Respect to your kin)


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 20, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Microsoft Edge since updating to Windows 10.  It hasn't given me any reason to change.


What you use before?


----------



## sepheronx (Jul 20, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Better Red than Dead  and her Circumstances >>>>> not Red  (Said with Respect to your kin)


Well, her father was Cossack and he was executed, so her answer would have been a firm "No" if asked if she was a communist or communist Sympathizer.

On topic though;

I have not had a single issue yet with Yandex Browser.  I would use Firefox in the past till I caught wind (dunno if true or not) that George Soros is affiliated with Firefox and figured I wont use anything that supports that dirtbag.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 20, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> What you use before?


Internet Explorer and still do on occasion.  I have IE11 set to high security mode so JavaScript is forbidden.


----------



## R0H1T (Jul 20, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Opera is ALSO mostly Chromium, heh.
> 
> *Google is taking over the universe*, I know...


Not if the EU can help it 
Antitrust: European Commission Fines Google for Record €4.34 billion for Illegal Practices


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 20, 2018)

That is just way too much money for a lawsuit


----------



## Joss (Jul 20, 2018)

Palemoon.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 20, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Chrome for desktop and phone - I disliked firefox since it felt much slower in terms of loading websites.


The new Firefox is super fast at loading.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 20, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> Really depends on the phone and specs and course the version of Android or iOS



Samsung Galaxy s8 plus


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 20, 2018)

I use Chrome Canary, never had an issue with it, and I like having the latest updates first.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 20, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Samsung Galaxy s8 plus


That's what I have but the Verizon model  going to switch once 2yr contract is over


----------



## FireFox (Jul 20, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> That's what I have but the Verizon model  going to switch once 2yr contract is over



I guess it loads depending on how fast is your internet connection, 3G/LTE?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 20, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> The new Firefox is super fast at loading.


Regardless I'll stick to chrome, Firefox doesn't have chrome extensions and not to mention I'm used to chrome.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 20, 2018)

I wish mine was that fast. Here in Alabama we get 2.5MB DL 256KB UPL

Our LTE but it's not cheap pay at least $130 with only 4 lines


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 20, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Regardless I'll stick to chrome, Firefox doesn't have chrome extensions and not to mention I'm used to chrome.


No problem, I was just informing on how it has updated from before.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jul 21, 2018)

I stopped using Firefox after Quantum.  Solely because of the Soros/fake news/really not all that private connection....so my go to browser is - Waterfox.  The only downside for my usage is that Waterfox doesn't have an installer compatible with linux.  So...If you're looking to try it out on linux, here is what I do to get it properly installed in my ubuntu/debian based distribution...

Waterfox:   

Add repository:

echo "deb https://dl.bintray.com/hawkeye116477/waterfox-deb release main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list

Add public key:

curl https://bintray.com/user/downloadSubjectPublicKey?username=hawkeye116477 | sudo apt-key add -

Update and install:

sudo apt update && sudo apt install waterfox

Works for me every time.

If you like using something that is Chrome(or Chromium) based.  Iridium Browser is a solid choice.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Jetster (Jul 21, 2018)

Firefox  no add ons


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 21, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> I stopped using Firefox after Quantum.  Solely because of the Soros/fake news/really not all that private connection....so my go to browser is - Waterfox.  The only downside for my usage is that Waterfox doesn't have an installer compatible with linux.  So...If you're looking to try it out on linux, here is what I do to get it properly installed in my ubuntu/debian based distribution...
> 
> Waterfox:
> 
> ...


Hmm *FF V. WF*


----------



## Arjai (Jul 21, 2018)

I just downloaded SlimJet. I have been using Firefox, still do on my Linux Cruncher's. 

Having just compared Firefox to this new SlimJet install...SlimJet is Much faster loading this page.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 21, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Regardless I'll stick to chrome, Firefox doesn't have chrome extensions and not to mention I'm used to chrome.


No but it has Firefox plugins that work in the same way.  To each their own.

I'm Firefox, Waterfox and Iron(secure Chromium variant) for desktop. Android it's Icecat(Firefox variant), Firefox Focus, Privacy Browser or Iron.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 21, 2018)

Opera x64 on the PC basically love the speed dial and built in VPN and Adblocker and Opera mini on my phone and on a plus side I can also use Chrome addons & extensions and I can sync both including pwords


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 21, 2018)

Firefox has absolutely terrible extensions system if you want to make them yourself and load them locally. For Opera, I made a basic one in few minutes using their examples and documentation (despite never coding a single extension before), for some webpage access (just simple click extension button and it always opens new tab and the page I specified in that tab).

In Firefox, I had problems with their examples, I couldn't figure out their bizarre API's and the syntax and when I finally managed to make the damn thing with someone's help, I had problems loading it in the actual browser. What idiot designed this retardation? In Opera, making one was a breeze and loading it is literally a matter of doubleclicking an extension package, it loads into Opera and you have to manually approve it by clicking "Install" button on the extension in the Extensions panel. Job done. With Firefox I just gave up.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 21, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> No but it has Firefox plugins that work in the same way.  To each their own.
> 
> I'm Firefox, Waterfox and Iron(secure Chromium variant) for desktop. Android it's Icecat(Firefox variant), Firefox Focus, Privacy Browser or Iron.


Take a look at rejzors post - 100% accurate in terms of extensions.


----------



## IceScreamer (Jul 21, 2018)

I use Chrome on Windows and android for the quick and easy sync, but main browser on android is Via. On Linux I use Pale Moon.


----------



## R0H1T (Jul 21, 2018)

So what happened to webextensions, no one's getting on that hype train?


----------



## Arjai (Jul 21, 2018)

Nice. I have been looking, hence my lurking here, for a better browser for my Linux boxes. I don't have a lot of time, currently, but I am going to give PaleMoon a shot, when I have the chance. Also, bought a coffee for Moon Child, the developer, while surfing the site. Thanks for the tip!


IceScreamer said:


> Pale Moon


----------



## Boatvan (Jul 21, 2018)

Firefox on Windows and Linux, chrome on Mobile. Strictly personal preference and being used to it. Add-ons for firefox are U-block Origin, HTTPS Everywhere and Privacy Badger. Not really relying on those for privacy, just have them for backup.

Different needs/preferences really determine what browser one uses these days. I don't think there is a black and white "best browser" all around. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 21, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> So what happened to webextensions, no one's getting on that hype train?



Not I.


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 21, 2018)

Using Opera on windows probably for a decade now. Loved the Presto version, the browser was ahead of its time. Most current features on popular browsers, that no one even thinks about, started on Presto. Unfortunately the engine started showing its age so the speed and compatibility fell drastically in the last couple of years of development.
The chromium Opera is fine, gets the job done, has VPN and adblocker implemented by default. Sadly doesn't have nearly as many tweaking options like the old did. And bookmark managing is god awful. Everything was dumbed down, which I hate to this day, but I somehow got used to the majority of quirks.

As for android, currently running Opera, had Chrome, both are fine. Didn't really care that much, changed it just for the sake of it. Even the stock Xiaomi browser (probably Chrome based) worked fine.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 21, 2018)

Palemoon is the best.


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 21, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> Palemoon is the best.


My wife used palemoon for a long time 5 or so years ago, when Firefox started having major problems. It was ok. Switching to palemoon was fairly straightforward if you used FF before that. Both were based on the same platform if I remember correctly.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 22, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> Firefox has absolutely terrible extensions system if you want to make them yourself and load them locally.


Not at all, extensions can be loaded directly from the local file system with zero problems, I do this regularly.


RejZoR said:


> In Firefox, I had problems with their examples, I couldn't figure out their bizarre API's and the syntax and when I finally managed to make the damn thing with someone's help, I had problems loading it in the actual browser. What idiot designed this retardation?


As you mentioned, you had difficulties understanding their platform. This is not Mozilla's limitation. Documentation on such is easily obtained. Perhaps when you went looking you might not have been as fortunate in finding and easy to follow guide as you were with Chrome extensions. And that's not really your fault either. Likely just one of those things.


Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Take a look at rejzors post - 100% accurate in terms of extensions.


See above. Have to disagree.


ShurikN said:


> long time 5 or so years ago, when Firefox started having major problems.


Every browser has had good times and bad, instances where the code was great and then instances when it wasn't and needed correction.


----------



## Totally (Jul 22, 2018)

I migrate between Opera, Firefox, and Edge depending on whichever one isn't a complete pig when next to the others. I heard the FF has change a lot in a good way since the last big update but I that isn't enough to get my last but to install it and see for myself.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 22, 2018)

@lexluthermiester 
Their documentation and examples is shit. You'd expect I'd understand the system more after successful making extension for Opera because syntax seems relatively similar, but that wasn't the case. And no, loading of extensions for Firefox locally isn't "simple" or "easy". Maybe if you pull an extension from Addons page and add it locally, but if you want to load your own, it's the most idiotic process ever. I don't remember specifics anymore because it's weeks ago, but I do remember it kept on bitching it's an invalid package even though it was done exactly how documentation said can be done. I got to a point when I just said fuck this nonsense and uninstalled Firefox and installed back Opera. Still run it with that extension I've made myself. Literally single file that can be imported into Opera without any hassle at all. Firefox for Android doesn't support LastPass or Bitwarden anyway so I have no use for it anyway.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 22, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> Their documentation and examples is shit.


Maybe you didn't find the right examples?


RejZoR said:


> And no, loading of extensions for Firefox locally isn't "simple" or "easy".


Maybe you're just not doing it right? From within Firefox, click "Tools" then click "Add-ons"(or just hit Control+Shift+A). This takes you to the Add-on Manager screen. In the upper right corner of that screen is the Settings gear icon. Click on it, then click on "Install Add-on from file". A selection window will open and you can select any XPI or JAR file you wish. How is that difficult?


RejZoR said:


> but I do remember it kept on bitching it's an invalid package even though it was done exactly how documentation said can be done.


That is likely because it needs digital signing. Betting you didn't do that. https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Add-ons/Distribution
Mozilla has implemented a digital signature system to prevent the distribution of add-ons that have malicious code. This is done as a security feature to protect the public. If you wish to get your add-on signed, submit it. The process isn't difficult.

Additionally, if you insist on running unsigned code there is the developer version of Firefox which allows this;
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/developer/


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 22, 2018)

Hate Edge. Don't use IE. Using Chrome


----------



## Arjai (Jul 22, 2018)

Just put Pale Moon on one of my Linux cruncher's, RushCity1. That box is the only one on wifi. So, That is the bootneck for most things, just an USB dongle 802.11n.  

As long as I am just surfing, and not downloading, it is faster than FF, IMHO. So far, so good.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 22, 2018)

Arjai said:


> Just put Pale Moon on one of my Linux cruncher's, RushCity1.


Since you're on Linux, give a look at IceCat. https://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/


----------



## MatGrow (Aug 4, 2018)

For me Chrome is the best one. 
I had a very bad experience with Opera and FireFox.
All the time breaking sessions and many bugs.
Safari is good also, it has so friendly interface, everything is so simple.


----------



## ThatOneNiko (Aug 15, 2018)

I use Opera on my desktop, and Chrome on my Laptop.


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 16, 2018)

Firefox on desktop, lappie and phones.  used to hae Chrom too on some boxes but said goodbye to a lot of issues on some boxes when it was removed.  Weird thing was... two identical boxes, one had issues, one didnt.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 16, 2018)

I still jump between Microsoft and Firefox. Same as.... forever? This goes back to the old days of IE vs Netscape.

I would have preferred MS just stuck with Win32/64, but since UWP is their go to API now, I don't try to fight it. In which case, Edge is nicely integrated.. as all of MS's default apps are. I think this adds value personally. When I used Macs, I also liked sticking to their suite of apps.


----------



## Petros4 (Aug 17, 2018)

I use Chrome. Like the design, speed and mostly add-ons. Haven't looked back since like 7 years ago.


----------



## Komshija (Aug 17, 2018)

Opera on desktop and Firefox on laptop.


----------



## opojare (Aug 17, 2018)

I always use two browsers in any device. Chrome for everything and Opera with built-in VPN for pron


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 17, 2018)

I may give a little credit to Edge - it, and @*TheMailMan78, *opend my eyes for certain things that Edge actually is good at, for example opening other types of
documents, like PDF´s with weird letters etc...... it did solve my problem  - https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/eplan-font-needed.245457/#post-3861896


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 17, 2018)

opojare said:


> I always use two browsers in any device. Chrome for everything and Opera with built-in VPN for pron



That's useful in general. Had no idea it had built in vpn.. Haven't used Opera in years. Will check it out.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 17, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> Using Opera on windows probably for a decade now. Loved the Presto version, the browser was ahead of its time. Most current features on popular browsers, that no one even thinks about, started on Presto. Unfortunately the engine started showing its age so the speed and compatibility fell drastically in the last couple of years of development.
> The chromium Opera is fine, gets the job done, has VPN and adblocker implemented by default. Sadly doesn't have nearly as many tweaking options like the old did. And bookmark managing is god awful. Everything was dumbed down, which I hate to this day, but I somehow got used to the majority of quirks.
> 
> As for android, currently running Opera, had Chrome, both are fine. Didn't really care that much, changed it just for the sake of it. Even the stock Xiaomi browser (probably Chrome based) worked fine.


vivaldi.com


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 17, 2018)

Chrome because is its easy to sync between my devices and I can carry on browsing where I left of even when I'm not on the pc. I was a strong advocate of firefox/cyberfox back in the day. Cyberfox had too many memory leaks and Firefox started going mental with constant updates and it got a little bloated after that so switched to chrome


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 17, 2018)

For now just using Chrome and Firefox. Used Opera for two years but now nope. Even though Opera is less on memory and cpu usage. I might use it on my laptop though


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 17, 2018)

Used to stick with Firefox until I got Windows 7 x64. Chrome was a lot faster and the nightly builds were pretty awesome. Well then Chrome became bloated and started sucking RAM, for what seems to be no reason or telemetry, I don't really know, I didn't research the topic too much around the community.

I've been using Vivaldi for the past 3 years now, I don't remember if I posted on this thread about this, (too lazy to check right now). It's been very dependable, most chrome plugins that I need work fine. I like the customization options and I can also sync my accounts if I need to.

It's not that different from Chrome (it's based on their source-code after all), but it was a refreshing change from what was a browser that I used on a daily basis for 8+ years.

For an older computer I think I still defaulted to using Firefox, I don't know which one the current browsers is the most lightweight, I'm not really one to keep track right now.


----------



## N-Gen (Aug 17, 2018)

Chrome is my main on all devices however I do keep different browsers installed for different things.

Firefox can be useful to me, Opera handles all my internal applications which I have to IP to such as FreeNAS plugins, routers and so on and Vivaldi I use quite a lot at work.


----------



## zZombieBatman (Aug 18, 2018)

I've been loyal to Firefox for like 15 years but am now giving Chrome a shot because I live in Japan and chrome has native web page translation for when I need it. I've also always really wanted the Voice Search button on Google and that wasn't a thing on Firefox.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 18, 2018)

Opera for PC (x64) and Phone (mini)


----------



## Crusti (Sep 5, 2018)

I like Tor for its privacy and security. It doesn't show me all these annoying ads and I feel really safe using it.


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 11, 2018)

Opera x64, Palemoon x64 and unofficial K-meleon Goanna build


----------



## Arrius (Sep 11, 2018)

I use Chrome for everything, I don't really care much about loading speeds but the convenience it provides for me is unmatched by other browsers. 

It pretty much does everything for me and given the line of work I do (SEO), I don't have a lot of patience for faulty low-tech alternatives.


----------

